# Dumped hamsters



## froglet (Nov 17, 2012)

Today, while I was out walking the dog, I saw a girl putting a cage out on her front wall with a note attached. I asked what was in the cage, and she showed me two dwarf hamsters. I told her I'd finish my walk, and be back to collect the hammies. They would have roasted (today was very hot, 30degrees), been attacked by a cat/dog or picked up by someone who couldn't look after them.
So now, just one week after losing my last mouse, I have two dwarf hamsters..! They had a smattering of sawdust and nothing else when I collected them, Now they have a thick layer of Carefresh, some shredded paper and a nice wooden tunnel.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Aw how sweet!
But seriously wtf, glad you were passing to advise her how hot it is!!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Eurgh, what an arse. What is wrong with people at all...

Well done on taking them in


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

What is wrong with people !!

A few years ago I was contacted by a vets as they had had guinea pigs dumped outside their vets.. on a sunday.. in the scorching heat! They were only found as someone went to the vets to see the animals.. if not, they would have died. It was 4 male guinea pigs and three pregnant females. I took the 4 males and one pregnant female and they all want on to happy healthy homes - and the mum delivered 5 lovely pups 

Well done for taking them - I would have done the same.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Liked because you were there to save them.

What on this planet was that girl thinking! (Not much by the sound of things)
Thank goodness you were there and you could take them on.
Once they are settled please may we see them?
What will you call them?


----------



## froglet (Nov 17, 2012)

My daughter was heartbroken last week when our mouse died. She has autism and doesn't really understand grief etc, but she was devastated.
I said we'd get a hamster or a pair of mice sometime in the future. And then we happened to walk by as these girlies were being dumped. I could never turn a blind eye to something like this. I'm getting a bit of a reputation locally :Joyful:Joyful:Joyful
I don't understand why anyone would dump animals in the street, especially on a day as hot as today and on a busy road.


----------



## froglet (Nov 17, 2012)

I tried to get pictures, but they're hiding! Little scamps! They've been named Sooty and Sweep by my daughter


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

froglet said:


> I tried to get pictures, but they're hiding! Little scamps! They've been named Sooty and Sweep by my daughter


Ooo I LOVE those names, when I was little we had a pair of gerbils and I named them Sooty and Sweep


----------



## froglet (Nov 17, 2012)

My little girl is Sooty obsessed.... It was inevitable


----------



## froglet (Nov 17, 2012)

Here's Rosie, looking as pleased as punch, with the cage. It's not a great cage, but will modify it (take out the blue shelf and put tunnels, hammocks and ladders in).
I have had my eye on one of those swish looking wooden and glass cages......


----------

